# CAHSR Might(Talks) Shift Funds To Bay Area and SoCal



## seat38a (Jul 30, 2019)

https://www.latimes.com/california/...ornia-redirects-funds-high-speed-rail-project

So invest in Caltrain, Metrolink and better trains between LA to SD where the money would have the most bang for the buck and then build out from there. Nothing really changing other than prioritzing the SoCal and BayArea end first.

The part that is already under construction in central valley would run diesel trains at 135MPH.


----------



## bretton88 (Jul 30, 2019)

The central valley piece needs to at least make it to Bakersfield to be somewhat useful. CAHSR just awarded the electrification and track contracts for the segment under construction so this might already be a moot point anyways.


----------

